# Smoked Mullet Fish Dip



## jhseafood (Dec 11, 2019)

I’ve been testing out recipes for dip and smoking mullet. We hit a home run today with some decent fish dip with a great smoky flavor! Can’t wait to finish the big smokehouse!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 11, 2019)

Looks delicious. Can you share how you prepared and smoked the fish?


----------



## jhseafood (Dec 11, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks delicious. Can you share how you prepared and smoked the fish?


Filleted fresh mullet and rinsed off with water due to roe and scales. Patted dry with paper towel and let sit for 15 minutes. Heavily applied dry creole seasoning. I used a mix of hickory and oak wood to smoke with. Smoked 5 hours at 200 degrees.


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 12, 2019)

Your smoked fillets look fantastic.  Hard to beat charcoaled Mullets, a local favorite around here.

I haven't smoked any yet, but it's on the list.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 12, 2019)

JHS, Looks good, I would be interested in how you made the dip!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2019)

Love smoked fish dip & yours looks fantastic!
Al


----------

